# Army testing



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

So does the army rest for roids? I have found a  do you think that say that has to be I command request.  This is true


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 16, 2016)

If your suspected of use yes. The term "suspected" is suspect in itself you would have to be very blatant about it and be labeled a trouble maker and then maybe you will get a pee pee test specifically for it . A normal DT is not going to check for aas. Another great way to get yourself tested is have a care package taken .


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

Sounds like you have had some experience. So what if you're going to the course to be able to give PP test


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 16, 2016)

no they wont in my experience as you said its a specific expensive test they will do if they have a reason to. They wont test everyone going in to the course but I don't know for sure they don't do it randomly pretty sure your in the clear in my op , that's a decision you need to make on your own I hold no responsibility for my opinion lol


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

I hope not just found out I will be going and I know they test at the end of the class.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 16, 2016)

you will be fine.  First, the general piss test they do does not test for roids.  Second, the piss test that does detect roids is expensive as **** and we all know the military aint spending that money.  Only 2 times I have seen people get busted while in:  1) Deployment--got caught pinning himself while in Europe on our way home.  2) Guy got caught because he had the shit in his car, had a DUI and some other problems, and car was searched.  Notice how none of those are piss test related?

Also, even if you are suspected of roids, it's hard for commands to get the test done, mostly because they need more than just a suspicion to single out a person for piss test.  Long story short, you will be fine.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

It's had me pretty worried. Thanks


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 16, 2016)

you will be fine.  I would be more concerned if you are on cycle during the class--typically there isn't a lot of personal space and pinning can become an issue, not to mention the sanitation aspect.  In my younger years I got really good at drawing from the vial and pinning in my bivy sack in the middle of the night in the field...

Regardless, you will be fine for the piss test at the beginning or end of the course, unless you use weed/coke/etc.  And just fyi, how they test the piss is they take each box with the 16 or however many cups, dump some from each cup into a large vat, mix it up, then test the mixed piss.  If nobody pops, then the rest is dumped.  if someone pops, then they test individually.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes I started Monday but the class is only two day


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 16, 2016)

what the **** kind of horse shit is a 2 day class?  Oh yea, it's the Army, forgot they aren't the Marines and don't actually work


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

Haha how hard can it be to learn to take piss up. Maybe for you guys the concept is hard to get and takes longer haha


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 16, 2016)

didn't know you were going to be a pecker checker.  Just figured a "school" was something more--where you go to the field and **** shit up..haha.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

Not for an admin class bro.... And I don't have to be a pecker checker but admin the test and pick E-5 and above to be pecker checkers lol


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

I read somewhere that gear isn't illegal to take but is just illegal to sell that can't be true


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 17, 2016)

that isn't true.

army is a different beast I guess, we typically had the higher enlisted as the admin and the lower grades be the pecker checkers.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 17, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> that isn't true.
> 
> army is a different beast I guess, we typically had the higher enlisted as the admin and the lower grades be the pecker checkers.



So your saying you checked out peckers lol JK


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 17, 2016)

dude your gonna be fine. Your chain of command isn't gonna test for steroids. Like Tuna said the military definitely isn't gonna to drop the money for a AAS test on one person They really could give a shit less unless your some asshole that is beating his wife and they are looking for reasons to discharge your ass. Ive been in 2 units for a little over 8 years, and neither cared. 3rd battalion everyone from privates to the sausage major was eating test/deca/dbol for 3 meals a day. A kid in a different company had the shit in his room during a health/wellness check and the 1st sgt told him to keep the shit off post and that was the end of it. Moral of the story- keep the shit off post and don't tell anyone about it.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 17, 2016)

Haha thanks


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 17, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> So your saying you checked out peckers lol JK



Nope, I am not/was never enlisted.  I was a member of the "dark side" as it was called.  I have experiences from plt cmdr through company cmdr, and it's just like infantry said.  If I knew someone was juicing, I made sure they had a PCT plan.  Didn't care as long as it didn't effect training/deployment etc.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 17, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Nope, I am not/was never enlisted.  I was a member of the "dark side" as it was called.  I have experiences from plt cmdr through company cmdr, and it's just like infantry said.  If I knew someone was juicing, I made sure they had a PCT plan.  *Didn't care as long as it didn't effect training/deployment etc*.



Never ran tren, clen, dnp, etc while I was in. Too any factors that could've went wrong and everyone knows its hard planning out cycles while on active duty. One minute your chilling and boom your going to a field problem for a month or a deployment. I always ran short blasts with short esters. Easier to jump off and get your shit together.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Slowjack (Mar 18, 2016)

Haha true that


----------



## Spongy (Mar 18, 2016)

6 years, juiced the while in, army, everyone knew because it was obvious, never tested...  did my job, went home, never caused trouble.


----------



## SnakeN7 (Mar 22, 2016)

You (probably) at this point already learned that AAS testing has to be ordered by the commander with reasonable suspicion. Likely you would have to be caught with paraphernalia or gear to have this happen, you can't just test someone because they are a swole mother****er, it's actually pretty tough to legally get the test done. 

I was an active UPL for 4 years, we never tested anyone and I regularly turned in pee to the ASAP office while on cycle


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 23, 2016)

SnakeN7 said:


> You (probably) at this point already learned that AAS testing has to be ordered by the commander with reasonable suspicion. Likely you would have to be caught with paraphernalia or gear to have this happen, you can't just test someone because they are a swole mother****er, it's actually pretty tough to legally get the test done.
> 
> I was an active UPL for 4 years, we never tested anyone and I regularly turned in pee to the ASAP office while on cycle



Yeah man I was just worrying myself I guess. Thanks


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 23, 2016)

id be shocked if you were tested and caught.  

tons of guys here, and 99% of other boards use that are in the service.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 25, 2016)

You so you guys don't think any of this will show up on a standard test?


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 25, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> You so you guys don't think any of this will show up on a standard test?



No your gonna be fine. I've had multiple dudes take a urinalysis on gear and never popped hot. Shit my whole platoon was on gear during a span of 4-6 months of UA's  and never popped. Also what are those numbers beside your compounds you plan on running? 1-6/1-8, etc..


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 25, 2016)

That's what the guy planned but i have only done one cycle prior and its was in 08. So I lowered it and made it longer


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 26, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> That's what the guy planned but i have only done one cycle prior and its was in 08. So I lowered it and made it longer



Someone planned your cycle? If those numbers are weeks, deca won't do shit in 8wks and minimal if any results from sustanon for 8wks. Any reason why you wanna use adex as an AI? Most guys can get away with aromasin 12.5mg EOD


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 26, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Someone planned your cycle? If those numbers are weeks, deca won't do shit in 8wks and minimal if any results from sustanon for 8wks. Any reason why you wanna use adex as an AI? Most guys can get away with aromasin 12.5mg EOD



I posted it here and I adjusted my cycle based on the input I got here. It's a 14 week cycle now


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 26, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> I posted it here and I adjusted my cycle based on the input I got here. It's a 14 week cycle now



Oops my bad bro. Sounds good. Keep us updated on how it turns out


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 26, 2016)

It's all good bro...


----------

